# bone thugs



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 18, 2009)

this wuz the first time i heard it so if its old sorry but bone thugs are one of the best groups out there

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly2DLJ4TmPA


----------



## andrewlamb123 (Oct 18, 2009)

that shit is off the hook!


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 18, 2009)

andrewlamb123 said:


> that shit is off the hook!


hell yea man they crashed that hoe


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 18, 2009)

no one else is with bone thugs


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 24, 2009)

i used to ride out to this shit all day. still gets me hyped.
[youtube]Y4bvCM4fuXw&[/youtube]


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 24, 2009)

been listenin to bone thugs since for tha love of money


----------



## lemonjellow (Oct 24, 2009)

we re not against rap..... were not against rappers....... , but we are against those thugs........................ its tha thugish rugish bone !


----------



## infexion1134 (Oct 24, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> bone thugs are one of the best


Agreed, Bone revolutionized music. Many "Bone Clones" since but they cant match
"Let'em know that we chargin'...clones pay"
Is the Fifth Dog out of prison yet?


----------



## skunkman98536 (Oct 24, 2009)

ya i am not a fan of current rap music .. its all repetitive and has no real meaning.. but shit bone thugs n harmony, 2pac, B.I.G, old dre, old snoop .. an that what was hip hop man .. that shit actaull yhad meaning and was good man .. these cats nowa days are talking the same shit man .. money, cars, or hoes.. same shit over and over and over.


----------



## infexion1134 (Oct 24, 2009)

Main stream rap has turned a little "club dancey like" for my taste.
I forgot to give props to a great one, the late Eazy-E. RIP


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 24, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> i used to ride out to this shit all day. still gets me hyped.
> [youtube]Y4bvCM4fuXw&[/youtube]


they murdered that track


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 24, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> been listenin to bone thugs since for tha love of money


yea thats a old ass track. ive been jamin them since the were bone Enterprise


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 24, 2009)

lemonjellow said:


> we re not against rap..... were not against rappers....... , but we are against those thugs........................ its tha thugish rugish bone !


all time fav till this day i still jam that one


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 24, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> ya i am not a fan of current rap music .. its all repetitive and has no real meaning.. but shit bone thugs n harmony, 2pac, B.I.G, old dre, old snoop .. an that what was hip hop man .. that shit actaull yhad meaning and was good man .. these cats nowa days are talking the same shit man .. money, cars, or hoes.. same shit over and over and over.


yea i just jam old skoo shit


----------



## infexion1134 (Oct 24, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> bone Enterprise


"Faces of Death" a classic. "pass the p-ssy on the left hand side"


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 24, 2009)

infexion1134 said:


> "Faces of Death" a classic. "pass the p-ssy on the left hand side"


yes sir but check this im only 18 years old and i jam that old skoo shit


----------



## infexion1134 (Oct 24, 2009)

That's cool, Bone has always been "one that could flow with the tounge" that album is no exception.
How about Bizzy on that album? Sounds like a little kid, but still lyrically talented.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 24, 2009)

hell yea bizzy is who carried bone in my opinion


----------



## infexion1134 (Oct 24, 2009)

He is very talented however "Heavens Movie" was pretty weak, still good but weak


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 25, 2009)

ever hear there collaboration with phil collins, called 'home'
very nice crossover, i was suprised


----------



## skunkman98536 (Oct 25, 2009)

see thats wut i look @ when i consider someone musically gifted.. the ability to adapt to their surroundings... an artist who collabertates well with someone from a different genre and still makes that shit bad.. well .. to me thats versatile .. thats talents fellas ... 80%of these rappers well become bancrupt in 8yrs b/c poor money management.. which is sad b/c if they would of invested (e.g p-diddy or w/e he is going by nowa days, jay-z, 50cent, eminem) .. idk .. 

GO GO GO


----------



## infexion1134 (Oct 25, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> ever hear there collaboration with phil collins, called 'home'
> very nice crossover, i was suprised


Yeah a great tune. Any song featuring any members of Bone with a different artist, and there are many is always good. Even if your not a fan of the artist their with. My example "Mariah Carey"
DJ U-Neeks album, the songs with bone members are the best on the album


----------



## natrone23 (Oct 25, 2009)

Got this CD in 96' my first CD 6th grade

E1999 great album

and I my favorite song of all time 


MO Murda Mo murda



We straight from Cleveland....clack clack n**** you bleedin.....you don't wanna fuck with Bone..............pullin that chrome now n**** get gone..............If you wanna die by see you in the gutter..let momma cry



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq50MJYV0hQ&feature=related


----------



## natrone23 (Oct 25, 2009)

sick song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p18uNMfwp34


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 25, 2009)

infexion1134 said:


> He is very talented however "Heavens Movie" was pretty weak, still good but weak


theres another movie he played in i think it wuz called jacked up that movie wuz pretty cool


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 25, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> ever hear there collaboration with phil collins, called 'home'
> very nice crossover, i was suprised


yea it wuz ok but that one i didnt jam too much lol


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 25, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Got this CD in 96' my first CD 6th grade
> 
> E1999 great album
> 
> ...


yea bad ass jam. that one and east 1999 thats song went hard


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 25, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> sick song
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p18uNMfwp34


hell yea man i jam that one every day


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 25, 2009)

dear mr wiji....


----------



## infexion1134 (Oct 25, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> theres another movie he played in i think it wuz called jacked up that movie wuz pretty cool


"Heavens Movie" is not a movie. It is a solo album by Bizzy. More like an E.P., there is only like 8 songs on it I think.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 25, 2009)

infexion1134 said:


> "Heavens Movie" is not a movie. It is a solo album by Bizzy. More like an E.P., there is only like 8 songs on it I think.


o lol hahahaha well thats one i didnt kno about lol


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 25, 2009)

iam5toned said:


> dear mr wiji....


damn i forgot about that song im bout to get i t right now


----------



## infexion1134 (Oct 25, 2009)

Here a tight short track from the album, a few songs are this short. Now that I think about it a little more being reminded. This album is pretty tight.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1WBwfT5kR4
How do you embed the video?


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 25, 2009)

dat wuz a bad ass 59 seconds lol


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 25, 2009)

have u heard hit the reefer


----------



## infexion1134 (Oct 25, 2009)

I never heard that. I just looked it up. It's good, what album is that on?


----------



## sj420 (Oct 25, 2009)

i went to a bone thugs concert in 2006. they were kinda on their downhill slide then. they were playing at an auburn university frat house for the Auburn-Alabama football game. it was a great show since i was a big fan. a couple people got stabbed though.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 26, 2009)

infexion1134 said:


> I never heard that. I just looked it up. It's good, what album is that on?


i have no clue really. wut about hellafied game that one is the shit


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2009)

i try so hard, try to get away but trouble follows me


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 26, 2009)

doniawon said:


> i try so hard, try to get away but trouble follows me


lol naw man i wuznt really down with that one dont get me wrong it wuz a good track i just dont like akon and we talkin about old skoo bone thugs


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2009)

okay.. hold on.. meet chu at the crossroads


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 26, 2009)

doniawon said:


> okay.. hold on.. meet chu at the crossroads


haha lol ok u can stay now lol


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2009)

that piano beat when it gos really slow.. ' mur-da mo' mu-rda come, come again.


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 26, 2009)

dear mr wiji can you please tell me my future...


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 26, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> dear mr wiji can you please tell me my future...


u keep spellin it wrong. its Ouija lol but i understood it


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2009)

[youtube]EVm7Smq-T0c[/youtube]


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 26, 2009)

doniawon said:


> [youtube]EVm7Smq-T0c[/youtube]


i use to hate this song till i actually sat down and listen to it


----------



## infexion1134 (Oct 26, 2009)

Alright, now were talkin Mo!
We got the perfect combination......Mo Thug!
Family scriptures is my fav mo thug.


----------



## infexion1134 (Oct 26, 2009)

How do you embed the you tube video?
When i try to copy the html code and paste it in the reply it shows up in html not the vid.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 26, 2009)

infexion1134 said:


> How do you embed the you tube video?
> When i try to copy the html code and paste it in the reply it shows up in html not the vid.


dude i have no idea


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2009)

[youtube]neYaZIVS-mo[/youtube]


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2009)

[youtube] paste the link you copy from the youtube video.. delete everything after the = sign[/youtube ] it usually looks like [youtube]fjdkankdls; sdsd0=asj332[/youtube ] delete everything after the = so it looks like.................................. [youtube]asj332[/youtube ]


----------



## infexion1134 (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't get it
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value=http://www.youtube.com/v/neYaZIVS-mo&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/neYaZIVS-mo&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2009)

copy the video from you tube .. then on your message enter


[youtube]whatever after the =[/you tube] *but no space between youtube...


----------



## infexion1134 (Oct 26, 2009)

i still don't get it there are several equal signs throughout


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2009)

the last =... usually only 5 or so letter and numbers after.. and alot of the videos dont let you copyl.... but you just copy the shortcut.. and paste it between the [youtube]12345[/you tube] like that .. just the little shit after the =


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2009)

[youtube]=OWw5i3x4Xlo[/you tube] like that minus the = and the space between you and tube


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 27, 2009)

[youtube]-H5oDjExhHg[/youtube]


----------



## BuddB (Oct 27, 2009)

Love BTNH, anyone listen to Krayzie Bones Smoke On This album? Love it Love it Love it!

A few good ones from it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYpwPQqqlTs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-XzjCvv970
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i44dnljEnK4&feature=fvw 
"Weed and reefer, Weed and reefer
In my Lungs, In my lungs
Roll the marijuana
Or we can stuff the Ganja
In my bong, in my bong" 

I could put the whole album up here I like it all


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 27, 2009)

Bone Thugs is the shit. I used to listen to them all the time back in the day...I still do, just not as often.

Resurrection and Notorious Thugs are my 2 favorites.

And they're from OHIO...albeit Cleveland...but still OHIO! Represent the Buckeye state!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 27, 2009)

[youtube]p18uNMfwp34[/youtube]


----------



## Azgrow (Oct 27, 2009)

bone&pac
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSrdX2uhAvI
az


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 27, 2009)

[youtube]_1phPovdIto[/youtube]


----------



## infexion1134 (Oct 30, 2009)

No posts for a while. Lets keep it going.
I'll come out and say I think Krayzie is the most talented member. He has and will always be my favorite. His lyrical skills are unmatched.

Some Krayzie favs,

"....Runnin' with the pump pump no bluff when we buck!"

"....And when I run out I reload and buck it some more!"

"....Nigga love the way I wet 'em when I get up in 'em!"

[youtube]kQPrSJNr5qA[/youtube]


----------



## PootsNACan (Nov 1, 2009)

"...smoking that hydro-oo-oooow."


----------



## farmasensist (Nov 5, 2009)

they make the best music ive ever heard. it never gets old how they can mix lightning quick thugish ruggish lyrics harmoniously with the soothing sound of stoner music and put meaning behind it.

i got to see them in concert. bizzy was locked up but it was great. the place got smoked the fuck out.


----------

